# Do You Read The Newspaper Daily (Or Almost Daily)?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The good old newspaper - do you physically pick one copy up and read it almost daily? I'm wondering because I remember it was a daily reading habit of my parents but they seem to do that less often now, with the internet and other "live" sources.

You? Just curious, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to but not anymore. But I don't feel any less informed about the news though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What's a newspaper? Just kidding. I used to be an avid subscriber, but our local paper kept ticking me off, so I haven't had one for about five years.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think newspapars are going to be a thing of the past.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I read it, virtually.  Nevertheless, checking the stocks can be even more useful.... 
Anyone heard of that Twitter shares story lately? Some investors apparently didn't realize having a Q meant it was, uh, something along the lines of... _bankrupt._ :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I read our local rag (which claims to be a national newspaper), but really it's rubbish, all very local and petty. I prefer to access things like the Independent and BBC News online.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The only 'newspaper' I read with any consistency is the Saturday edition of the Wall Street Journal. That is the only paper we subscribe to. The rest of my newsy needs can be fulfilled on the internet.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I think newspapars are going to be a thing of the past.


With all the other outlets it is fairly pointless ,also the news is out of date.
Weekend papers are huge things in the UK and contain magazines and all sorts of things.so they may still sell I suppose.
American newspapers were always useless apart from the NY efforts.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

What? Dismiss the paper and risk missing out on all that mediocre journalism. Locally, our print media has tried too hard to appeal to everyone and has only succeeded in appealing to no one.
My gripe with internet media is that it seems to be saturated with bullet points and top 10 lists.

I think I'll return to my cave and protect the fire.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

As @moody points out the weekend papers are huge and contain a lot of interest. We subscribe and (essentially) get the weekday paper free. So we "read" it. At least we read the op-ed articles, the obits, the puzzles and sundry other stories. The advantage of a paper compared to the internet is that you get a selection of the sort of news you want to read without having to search it out. If you go on the net, you have to find a compatible sit that you trust. I find the net most useful for breaking news. Once it's happened, you want the depth of a paper.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Taggart said:


> As @moody points out the weekend papers are huge and contain a lot of interest. We subscribe and (essentially) get the weekday paper free. So we "read" it. At least we read the op-ed articles, the obits, the puzzles and sundry other stories. The advantage of a paper compared to the internet is that you get a selection of the sort of news you want to read without having to search it out. If you go on the net, you have to find a compatible sit that you trust. I find the net most useful for breaking news. Once it's happened, you want the depth of a paper.


I'd still read a paper if I lived in the UK. The best articles we have in the New Zealand Herald are all syndicated from the Independent.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It is a valued ingredient of our daily life. It started eleven years ago when a neighbour passed on to us the offer of a free trial of this newspaper. At the end of the trial, we decided to carry on with it at a reduced rate. Shortly afterwards, Taggart was taken into hospital with a life-threatening illness & was in there for a month. I was visiting him for hours every day & the newspaper helped him at first (before he started the internal bleeding) and then me, to keep sane as he was wheeled semi-conscious into the various scan-rooms. I still thank God every day that Taggart got through this, supported by the prayers of everyone at our church. 

After Taggart had been home for a couple of months, the reduced-rate offer was withdrawn and we moved to just having the newspaper at weekends. But evidently it helped to have an assured circulation for advertisers because after some weeks the offer was reinstated again and we've stuck with it ever since.

A big part of breakfast for us is doing the 'target' word, where you see how many words you can make out of a nine-letter word using a specified letter. Over the years our personal target has swelled and now we're not happy unless we can get double the target score suggested, and over the day and night one or other of us can be heard yelling out as yet another new word pops into our brain. The unconscious mind is a wonderful thing!

We also used to do both cryptic crosswords, but since TC took over our lives, we don't have time...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

moody said:


> With all the other outlets it is fairly pointless ,also the news is out of date.
> Weekend papers are huge things in the UK and contain magazines and all sorts of things.so they may still sell I suppose.
> American newspapers were always useless apart from the NY efforts.


The British press or as it is collectively described is such an inherent part of British life/jornalism. I doubt the papers there would vanish any time soon, certainly not those notorious tabloids.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My parents have subscriptions to two nationwide (Dutch) newspapers and I got the log-in data for the digital versions from them  . But really, when I've read a printed copy I see my hands dirtied black & smelling. Also we don't need to get rid of kilo's of old newspapers...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I started this thread as a result of a newspaper article. Today I open my paper and find another excellent article on the same topic. OK I know the paper has an agenda, but it's one I support. It's not the sort of article I would have gone looking for. It's not "news" but it does inform my life. When I look at some internet portals and see what they consider to be "news", I realise that I would only get this sort of thing from a serious newspaper.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> My parents have subscriptions to two nationwide (Dutch) newspapers and I got the log-in data for the digital versions from them  . But really, when I've read a printed copy I see my hands dirtied black & smelling. Also we don't need to get rid of kilo's of old newspapers...


Oh there's nothing like the feeling of it in one's hand, turning backward and forward, filling in the crossword with an actual pen... i particularly love the moment when I try to put the broadsheet newspaper back together & hand it to Taggart, all creased & bumffled... :lol:

Afterwards they get recycled.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

For the miserable news of the day I read online, but I'm always happy when a copy of the New Yorker arrives in the mail.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, but the online versions only. I read a local newspaper of my native city, a local newspaper of the city in which I'm now, a newspaper of national news (emphasis in politics, etc.), a newspaper of global news.
But I only read the highlighted news, some sections of interest for me (like science, etc.), and some opinion columns.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sort of; we get a bunch of them free at work but whoever gets them tends to pick the rags (Sun, Mail) and sometimes the Guardian (mostly at the weekend). I select the puzzles from all of them and also from the Metro on the way to work. Sometimes an article will catch my eye but generally it's tosh. Online I skim the news and the comment section of the Guardian.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

No - there are far too few here for me to expect to get reliable news, and even in the best ones over half of the content is nonsense about sports.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Guardianista here (paper edition still very important to me, and never needs batteries recharged on the Manchester train). I do have access to the Guardian App. on my Android phone too.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

If the news is genuinely important, it will get to you, newspapers or no newspapers. All the rest is just sensational gossip. 

I look through the headlines online every now and then, but find that I can live perfectly happily without knowing the latest "news."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Another point, the television and the radio here has rolling news all day---ad nauseum !


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I've had to stop following the news regularly because it was having a deleterious effect on my mental health. I will occasionally leaf through a Guardian, Independent, Telegraph, Times, or Financial Times, being aware that they all have their biases and irritating aspects. Tabloids make me irrationally angry, I don't understand how anyone can read that stuff every day without losing the plot.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Tabloids make me irrationally angry, I don't understand how anyone can read that stuff every day without losing the plot.


it's the gossip, man, the gossip. Celebrity this, celebrity that. Who's had work done, who's shagging whom, the latest murders etc. Have you seen the article about those sorry arses who pretend to be the Beckhams? celebrity LARP-ing! :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

deggial said:


> it's the gossip, man, the gossip. Celebrity this, celebrity that. Who's had work done, who's shagging whom, the latest murders etc.


I'd assumed you were talking about the music mags till I got to the murders part--or has something happened in Minneapolis?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't read a music mag since Uni days and can't say I know much about Minneapolis  I hear it snows a lot which might help with hiding the bodies.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

But perhaps the ground is too hard to really hide them properly. Perhaps the musicians and management of the Minnesota orchestra should keep this in mind and just come to an amicable agreement.

I'm with you, though--since Vanska left my heart hasn't been in this story.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, the big news gets to us anyway, and more quickly than in the newspaper. But I like to read the features for a more considered discussion of where our society is going. The letters page, human interest news items, and obituaries are as good as a short story by O. Henry or James Thurber.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Who reads something like this?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-insists-invited-Kim-Kardashian-proposal.html
How can anybody on earth be interested in such drivel? It must either be a sort of fantastical wish-thinking - "if only I was one of them!" - or a mocking, sadistic form of amusement.

I like Ingenue's comment: she appears to read the newspaper I little like Proust did. I myself rather go to more direct sources for that. The internet has finally made the media obsolete to reach various individual opinions, so that I can hear directly from anybody I want to, on his blog or Youtube channel or whatever, without having to see articles about reality TV stars.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Every time I'm fortunate enough to be in the UK, I make a point of buying a different newspaper each day. The contrast is amazing!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Newspapers are good fire-starters. That's about it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Newspapers are good fire-starters. That's about it.


That's the fate of our newspaper the next day.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Garlic said:


> I've had to stop following the news regularly because it was having a deleterious effect on my mental health. I will occasionally leaf through a Guardian, Independent, Telegraph, Times, or Financial Times, being aware that they all have their biases and irritating aspects. Tabloids make me irrationally angry, I don't understand how anyone can read that stuff every day without losing the plot.


They can't - they have in fact lost the plot.

But it is not just the tabloids. Most of what is in any of the mainstream media is just sensational nonsense and personal opinion. Pay it no attention at all.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

For $10 a month I subscribe to the digital version of the local newspapers. It has everything that the paper rags have : sports, letters page, entertainment section, obituaries etc. Every morning I download the days two papers (Philadelphia Inquirer and Daily News) to my tablet. The only thing it doesn't have are the coupons that one gets stuffed into the Sunday edition.

I guess someone might ask what are you paying $10 a month for articles you can get for free on the internet (the company that publishes these also puts all their articles on their website.) For one, I can download the files in the morning and will have them all day regardless of where I go that day, so I don't have to be within the range of WiFi. Two, the pages turn faster when I'm reading because the tablet doesn't have to retrieve the article from the web every time I switch to a new article.

The only downside is that I absolutely hate their politics and they slant the news so blatantly to push their political agenda. I would discontinue altogether but I like their sports writers and entertainment stuff.


----------

